# "Mein Mobilfunkvertrag vs. mobiles Surfen ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *"Mein Mobilfunkvertrag vs. mobiles Surfen ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "Mein Mobilfunkvertrag vs. mobiles Surfen ..."

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *"Mein Mobilfunkvertrag vs. mobiles Surfen ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*


----------



## LudwigX (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "Mein Mobilfunkvertrag vs. mobiles Surfen ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

MMn liegt das Problem darin, dass die Konzerne keinen Anreiz zum Ausbau haben.  
Die Leute zahlen auch so.  
Ich hätte gerne einen Datentarif mit unbegrenztem Volumen und würde überall Netflix, Youtube und Co schauen können.  Das wäre aber für die Provider mit einem großem Mehraufwand verbunden, ohne den Gewinn groß zu steigern.  
Das ist es doch besser die Schäfchen mit kleinen Verträgen einzupferchen. Der Provider macht zwar weniger Umsatz, aber die nötigen Investitionen sind eben auch banal


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "Mein Mobilfunkvertrag vs. mobiles Surfen ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

So wie es scheint bin ich als PrePaid User mit ohne Onlinezwang scheinbar doch nicht der einzige Fels in der Brandung, auch finde ich die Benutzung eines Minibildschirmes voll uncool. Auch wird mir bei den Flatrates eh zu viel gelogen


----------



## iGameKudan (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "Mein Mobilfunkvertrag vs. mobiles Surfen ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

"Ich zahle für meine 150MB ja nur 5€" 

Sorry Daniel, aber das sind eben genau solche Leute, die die Anbieter mit ihrem schlechten Mobilfunkangebot auch noch bestätigen (mal völlig unabhängig davon, dass du nicht mehr brauchst.  ). 5€ für 150MB ist extrem viel - man hat schon vor mehr wie zwei Jahren 500MB für 9,95€ bekommen... 

Ich nutze aktuell im Smartphone einen Datentarif von Vodafone... Data Go L für 30,49€ den Monat mit 6GB Volumen. Fürs Telefonieren benutze ich ein zweites, steinzeitliches, Smartphone mit einer FONIC-Prepaid-SIM... Die 10€ reichen mir bei 9ct/min für ein halbes Jahr. 

Habe den Vertrag allerdings vor einigen Monaten gekündigt, im Februar läuft der aus. Ich steige dann auf irgendeine Alternative um... Vermutlich irgendeinen Billigtarif von Drillisch oder so, Hauptsache im o2-Netz. Da zahle ich für eine (meiner Meinung nach) bessere Netzabdeckung wesentlich weniger Geld. 

Vorallem waren mir 6GB aber viel zu wenig... Ich bin ebenfalls so ein Anwendertyp wie Phillip - würde ich mich nicht (meiner Meinung nach) bei der mobilen Internetnutzung in die Kreidezeit einschränken müssen, würde ich die 6GB vermutlich schon an einem Tag aufbrauchen. Um es näher zu definieren - wenn ich meine Stunde die ich täglich unterwegs bin nutzen könnte, um Videos in einer annehmbaren Qualität zu gucken (sei es auf dem Smartphone oder per Tethering auf meinem Surface Pro 2...). Und wenn ich mich schon so extrem einschränken muss (Videostreaming ist nunmal mittlerweile ein essenzieller Bestandteil des Internets und einer der meist genutzten Entertainmentquellen), zahle ich sicher nicht so viel, wie für den 100.000er-Anschluss zuhause. 

Das soll aber keinesfalls heißen, dass ich nicht den Mehrwert der mobilen Internetnutzung und den Mehraufwand des Anbieters für immer schnelle Netze, auch bei einer hohen Auslastung durch mobiles Videostreaming, entlohnen würde. Mir wäre eine unlimitierte mobile Datenflat... na, so ca. 50€ wert, bei 60€ wäre aber die absolute Obergrenze. Da bekomme ich bei Vodafone nur lächerliche 20GB für, o2 bietet offensichtlich nix über 12GB an und bei der Telekom wollen die für 20GB 80€. 

Andererseits könnten die Anbieter auch endlich mal mit dem Schwachsinn der immer schnelleren Netze aufhören und dafür lieber niedrigere Geschwindigkeiten mit einem höheren/unbegrenzten Volumen anbieten. 16.000 oder 21.600 über LTE reicht nun wirklich für alles Erdenkliche aus, sogar für 1080p-Streaming. Und für riesengroße Downloads ist es auch wieder zu langsam.


----------



## PCIT (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "Mein Mobilfunkvertrag vs. mobiles Surfen ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ich nutze in Deutschland Congstar Prepaid. 2€ für 100MB. Mehr brauche ich noch nicht. Whatsapp geht eh immer. 
Bis vor einiger Zeit hatte ich mit dem Blau.de Prepaid 10MB im Monat kostenlos  und danach  den ganz normalen Preis von 0,24€ pro MB gezahlt. Da kam ich monatlich auch selten auf über 1€.
Mittlerweile wäre das aber nicht mehr drin, da zu viele Bilder und Videos verschickt werden.


----------



## Jimiblu (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "Mein Mobilfunkvertrag vs. mobiles Surfen ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ich nutze für Telefonieren/SMS AldiTalk. Also weniger als 15€ im Jahr, da ich selten telefoniere und SMS eh nie schreibe. Als Surf Tarif habe ich eine 3GB Flat für knapp 7€, aber auch die bekomme nicht ausgereizt. Bin ganz zufrieden damit.


----------



## DataDino (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "Mein Mobilfunkvertrag vs. mobiles Surfen ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Davon ab, das der mobile Internetzugang die ersten Tage (nur 400 MB) einem die Pausen auf der Arbeit versüßen kann, hat sich über die letzten 10 Jahre das Internet erheblich gewandelt. Selbst wenn man nur eine Verbindung mit Edge-Tempo hat, ist das normale surfen eine Qual geworden. Bilder sind da meist das geringere Problem. Im Frontend werden ein Framework an das nächste gehängt. Bootstrap, Jquery, JQuery Mobile, Angular und Co. in Massen. Für eine bessere Wartbarkeit am besten noch alle Routinen und Anweisungen in einzelnen Dateien. Die Seiten werden ja meist von Leuten in Ballungsgebieten entwickelt. Die kennen langsames Internet ja nicht.

Davon mal ab finde ich es schon bedenklich, den Zugang in der heutigen Zeit so stark zu drosseln. Gerade weil der Breitbandausbau auch nicht gerade das gelbe von Ei ist. Früher habe ich auch gesagt "Investieren in die Zukunft. Glasfaser bis an die Haustür!". Heute, wo ich in einem ländlichen Gebiet lebe hat sich meine Einstellung dazu stark geändert. "Vectoring? Stationäres LTE? Richtfunk? Überland-Leitung auf Masten? Egal was! HAUPTSACHE ES KOMMT!".  Die 2 MBit/s, die sich hier über das etwa 4 km lange Kupferkabel bis in meine Dose retten können, sind katastrophal.

Ich habe hier über Vodafone LTE an die 42 MBit/s. Und was habe ich davon? Garnichts! Im Gegenteil! Ich muss aufpassen, das ich das mobile Internet zu Hause kosequent ausschalte. Wenn ich das mal vergesse und das Telefon saugt irgendein Update, ohne das ich es direkt mitbekomme oder wenn ich mir auf dem Sofa schnell ein bestimmtes Video ansehen will, ist das Volumen in 5 Minuten komplett weg und den Rest des Monats ist Ebbe. Man sollte für stationäre Mobilfunkverbindungen wenigstens die Drossellei aufheben. Wenigstens da!!!

Hier bei uns besagen Gerüchte, das ein Breitbandausbau nicht vor 2027 zu erwarten ist. Da habe ich dann auch nichts gegen stationäres ungedrosseltes LTE als Brückentechnologie einzuwenden.


----------



## Tiz92 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "Mein Mobilfunkvertrag vs. mobiles Surfen ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ich lebe in Italien. Habe hier Wind. 12€ für 5 GB LTE (meistens gibs aber "nur" gutes HSDPA+), 1000 min und 1000 SMS.  Verbrauche selten mehr als 2,5 GB da ich viel im Wlan bin.


----------



## takan (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "Mein Mobilfunkvertrag vs. mobiles Surfen ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

also als grund argumentieren, dass es an der frequenzversteigerung lag. 
bissel weit hergeholt. man muss doch einfach gegenrechnen, dass sie das geld relativ schnell wieder drinne hatten.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "Mein Mobilfunkvertrag vs. mobiles Surfen ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ich habe aus beruflichen Gründen einen Mobilfunk-Router mit 10GB LTE pro Monat im Telekom Netz, ungedrosselt.   

Das reicht dicke. 


Privat habe ich sonst nur meinen uralten Aldi Prepaid Vertrag


----------



## CiD (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "Mein Mobilfunkvertrag vs. mobiles Surfen ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Privat nutze ich auch Prepaid von o.tel.o aber diese Halsabschneider haben vor ein paar Monaten die Abrechnung auf Basis des mobilen Datenverbrauches eingestellt und nun muss man auch Volumen monatlich buchen (150MB für ~4€ .... und so Schoten) und was nicht verbraucht wird verfällt am Ende des Monats. Ich verbrauchte im Monat nicht einmal 100MB und jetzt soll einen noch das bezahlte Volumen geklaut wenn es nicht verbraucht wird. Einfach zum 

Kürzlich hats auch noch auf "unerklärliche weise" meine Mailbox irreparabel zerschossen (resetten und neu einrichten funktioniert nicht, beim Abruf ertönt eine weibliche Stimme mit "Mailbox nicht vorhanden...."). Die Supporthotline betonte am Telefon  auch noch inständig, dass ich eine sehr sehr sehr alte Karte hätte (von 2010) und möchte mich wohl dazu bewegen einen Vertrag abzuschließen weil da solche Probleme wohl nicht mehr auftreten würden (wer's glaubt....  ).

Ich mag keine Mobilverträge, mein mobiles Nutzungsverhalten ist eher "flexibel". Ich will eben nur das bezahlen was ich auch verbrauche, nicht mehr und nicht weniger!


----------



## Trefoil80 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "Mein Mobilfunkvertrag vs. mobiles Surfen ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Bin seit einigen Monaten bei 1&1 (via GMX). Alles problemlos.

All-Net & Surf – Mobilfunktarife ab 6,99 €/Monat

Wahlweise Vodafone oder o2-Netz. Ich denke, viel günstiger geht es nicht...


----------



## Iamsosmart (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "Mein Mobilfunkvertrag vs. mobiles Surfen ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ich bin schon seit ein paar Jahren mit Aldi prepaid Karten sehr zufrieden. Da habe ich keine Vertragsbindung und die Preise sind auch in Ordnung.

Aktuell zahle ich 7,99€ im Monat und habe dabei 300 Freiminuten/SMS und 750MB Datenvolumen im Eplus/O2 Netz.
Da ich unterwegs nur selten anspruchsvolle Sachen im Internet mache wie Videos schauen oder größere Downloads komme ich auch gut mit dem Volumen klar.


----------



## Speedwood (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "Mein Mobilfunkvertrag vs. mobiles Surfen ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Wer heutzutage noch einen 24 Monats vertrag macht dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen ... 
China phone + Aldi Talk für 7,99€  ftw !


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "Mein Mobilfunkvertrag vs. mobiles Surfen ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Also mein lieber Raff, da kann ich noch ein drauflegen 

Mein Vertrag passt auch wunderbar zu meinen Ansprüchen, denn mein Handy muss nur eines können: Telefonieren.
Zu diesem Zwecke hab ich seit äähhh irgendwas 6-7 Jahren rum ein olles Samsung-Outdoor-Teil was mich mit Telefonflat 2,99 im Monat kostet... wer braucht schon Internetz? 
Alleine schon dass der Akku von dem Ding 2-3 Wochen hält (als es neu war über 4 Wochen) ist ein Grund warum ich das Ding erst austausche wenns wirklich im Eimer ist. 

Wenn ich mir da ankucke was meine Frau da so treibt (25 oder 30€ im Monat mit allem Schnickschnack und Monster-Smartphone)... ist irgendwie nicht meine Welt.

Ein bisschen neidisch bin ich ja noch immer auch unseren Admin - der es ganz ohne Telefon schafft (wenn mein Arbeitgeber mich nicht dazu zwingen würde hätte ich vermutlich auch noch kein Handy).


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "Mein Mobilfunkvertrag vs. mobiles Surfen ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ich habe mit meiner Prepaid Karte meine 100MB jeden Monat kostenlos, und die Werbung ist auch nicht nervig in meinen Augen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "Mein Mobilfunkvertrag vs. mobiles Surfen ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Zwischendurch hatte ich auch mal Verträge aber der allgemeine Leinenzwang war mir eher fremd. Wenn ich es nicht müsste würde ich auf PrePaid verzichten wobei als Notnagel durchaus angebracht. In den letzten 12 Monaten habe ich sagenhafte 4 Dublonen verschleudert ( ich muss wohl die reinste Labertasche sein ).
Wenn ich dabei sehe was man da als Gerät dazu bekommt man schon fast wieder Angst bekommt wenn die Maße eine klassische Tafel Schokolade wieder überschreiten


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "Mein Mobilfunkvertrag vs. mobiles Surfen ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Also mein lieber Raff, da kann ich noch ein drauflegen
> 
> Mein Vertrag passt auch wunderbar zu meinen Ansprüchen, denn mein Handy muss nur eines können: Telefonieren.
> Zu diesem Zwecke hab ich seit äähhh irgendwas 6-7 Jahren rum ein olles Samsung-Outdoor-Teil was mich mit Telefonflat 2,99 im Monat kostet... wer braucht schon Internetz?
> ...



Hu?
Ein Vertrag über 2,99 Euro/Monat? Da könnte ich 24 Euro im Jahr sparen, erzähl mir mehr


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "Mein Mobilfunkvertrag vs. mobiles Surfen ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Das issn Altvertrag den ich vor vielen Jahren mit Base geschlossen hatte. Damals kostete der 5€ im Monat die ersten 2 Jahre und das Handy war halt umsonst. Als das Gerät dann abbezahlt war gings entsprechend auf knapp 3€ runter. Und jetzt rufen die mich alle 3 Monate an und wollen mir nen supertollen neuen Vertrag andrehen (der natürlich teurer ist...) was ich immer dankend ablehne.


----------



## Schrotti (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "Mein Mobilfunkvertrag vs. mobiles Surfen ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Was hier immer alle Jammern wegen der Telekom.

Ich wohne in der Hauptstadt und habe alle Provider durch, letztendlich bleibt nur die Telekom wenn man vernünftig Netz haben möchte. Was bringen mir 500MB Volumen wenn ich mit einem "E" im Netz von Vodafone surfen soll? Oder nur Netz wenn ich in meiner Wohnung in die Küche gehe (O2 / E-Plus).

Jetzt habe ich meinen Magenta Mobil S mit meinem Entertain gekoppelt (Magenta 1) und zahle für LTE 1GB mit Allnet Flat auch nur 16,95€.


----------

